# What Rifle Is Best For Me???!!!!????



## Keith Tobberman (May 28, 2005)

Hi, I am looking into buying high powered rifle this winted. I do not hunt for deer (just birds) but I may hunt in the future. I want a nice gun for targeting. I am looking into buying a Ruger model 77 with a laminated wood stock and a stainless steel barrel. I want to know if anyone has expirence with this bolt action rifle. Also, Weatherby Vanguard is a nice looking gun. Suggestions. And as far as for a caliber, I am pretty confident I would like a .308. I am 15 years old and I am wondering if this would have to much recoil for someone like me using a scope?????

:sniper: -Thanks for your time


----------



## DJ in OH (Oct 25, 2005)

The .308 is an excellent choice but if you are only interested in deer, as far as hunting goes, you may want to look at a .243. It is a great cartridge and doesn't kick too much for anyone. You can shoot it off the bench all day and not be bothered and still kill a deer with no problem.

Of course the same can be said of the .308 for most people. It will depend on the weight of the gun, the weight of the bullet, and how much you are affected by recoil. You don't want to flinch.

The Ruger and the Weatherby are both great guns. You won't go wrong with either one. Just get the one that feels most comfortable to you.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

The Ruger is nice but I have heard some horror stories about Rugers not grouping very well. But you know how it goes, some guys are Ford guys, others are GM guys, etc. I don't know much about the Weatherby. You may have problems finding them in standard calibers.

If you want a good, accurate, and reasonably priced gun, look at the Savage. The new Accu-trigger is very sweet. Not the prettiest thing in the world, but you can't beat them for "out of the box" accuracy. I just picked up a .308 heavy barrel Savage last spring and I couldn't be happier.

RC


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Oh I don't know Robert, I think that Savage of yours is real pretty. It's the epitome of a rifle meant for a specific purpose, that is to put lots of bullets into a tiny little hole! I'm glad I don't have to carry it though. My club of a Ruger #1 is bad enough. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Burly1 said:


> I'm glad I don't have to carry it though.


You sure got that right Burl. Been looking for something lighter now that deer season has been under way for 2 weeks now, with 2 months to go. Sad thing is that here in NC most of my shots are under 100 yards. Shot a doe last week at a whopping 30 yards with it. Been bringing the .44 along now for close-up work. I think another Savage is in order. Hmmmmm, maybe a sporter weight .308 should do the trick?

RC


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Wimp. 8) 8) :lol: :lol: :lol:    

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

huntin1 said:


> Wimp. 8) 8) :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :beer:
> 
> huntin1


Be careful now Huntin1. Been getting pretty buff from hauling that 15lb rifle around in the woods. I think I could take you now! :beer:

Found this tonight. Made inquiry. Hope it is still available!

http://www.gunsamerica.com/guns/976047629.htm

RC

I think we have gotten a bit off topic? Sorry Keith. Get the Savage.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Sorry about getting off topic, I too would recommend the Savage and 308 would be a great choice.

Robert, nice price on that one, you going for it?

huntin1


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

I would recommend any of the weatherby rifles chamber in weather calibers. I shoot a Weatherby Mark V Accumark chambered in a .257 Weatherby Magnum. Very enjoyable weapon. Minimal recoil. Great CXP2 rifle. Shoots 3" High at 100 yards and 3" low at 400 yards. Perhaps one of the best ever wildcat cartridges. This is also available in vanguard models.

However, understand that weatharby ammo is expensive.

The Vanguard can be ordered in standard calibers such as .243 winchester...The ammo for this is relatively inexpensive. Can be used for target...Varmit and Deer, Antelope...

If you purchase a weatherby you may want to compare prices for a standard cartridge vrs the weatherby cartridges...

Good Luck..


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

huntin1 said:


> Sorry about getting off topic, I too would recommend the Savage and 308 would be a great choice.
> 
> Robert, nice price on that one, you going for it?
> 
> huntin1


Being that Keith has started 2 more threads about his quest, I don't feel to bad about the hijack anymore.

Heard back from the dude with the .270. He sent a bunch of pics. It is a non-Accutrigger with a wood stock and iron sights. I'm not a fan of the wood, but a dude can pick up a synthetic take-off pretty cheap. We'll see. I have "gotta get a new gun" syndrome pretty bad and I don't know what I want. I was looking at FN/FALs tonight. They are very sexy and old-school. I like old-school, it would match my stainless old-school Browning 1935 (Hi-Power) so nicely. But, impending birth and inherent poverty are cramping my style something fierce. So I'll keep shopping!

RC


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

Go with the 270. Very managable recoil.


----------

